# Can anyone recommend a good dry cleaning service?



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

One that picks up then delivers once they're done?

I was using Atlas until they lied to me (said my clothes would be there on tuesday-they didnt come - and they refused to let us pick up our dirty washing and do it ourselves) and gave me the runaround so now I am looking for another.

Cheers


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

alli said:


> One that picks up then delivers once they're done?
> 
> I was using Atlas until they lied to me (said my clothes would be there on tuesday-they didnt come - and they refused to let us pick up our dirty washing and do it ourselves) and gave me the runaround so now I am looking for another.
> 
> Cheers


Dubai Laundry will pick up and deliver 48 hours later. They do both my dry cleaning and my ironing and they're reasonably priced. Ring Shetty on 050 453 6772. He's my favourite man in Dubai.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Brilliant! Thanks


----------

